# I Need Help Please - I'm Not Very Computer Savvy



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

I tried to download the info about my computer, but when I clicked on the link above, it said I had to go to an App Store to get this, or there was something else about trying to pursue that info without going to an App Store, everything is so complicated these days. I'll try to explain my problem in brief, but I have problems with not being thorough cause I don't know what info I put out will help solve my problem(s).

So, I moved 6 months ago & went from a used computer with Comcast ISP and Windows OS XP-pro to the ISP EarthLink Wi-Fi (I live in a 300 unit condo now & that is their default ISP). And like I said I recently went from OS XP-pro, a pit stop at OS7, & now I've had Windows OS-10 for at least 6-months. When people help me with stuff like giving me their older computer & hooking things up for me, I sorta end up with what they would do even though I'm not that savvy.

O.K. - A while back I started getting a pop-up dialog box that told me my Windows OS-10 needed to be updated and the update was gonna take a while. So the next time this came up - I was about done with the computer that day - so I figured I may as well get it done. So I ran it and it did take a very long time - but right at the end - it came up with this dialog box message.

*Windows could not configure one or more system components. To install Windows, restart the computer & then restart the installation.* And this message will just stay on the monitor (I have 2 monitors & it will stay on 1) without the monitor going dark after a while as usual until you do something. I ended up hitting the Enter Key & then it will say its taking the computer back to the Windows OS-10 I had before they ran the update that didn't work so that I can use it again.

So that happens & I can use it again. But then the pop-up will come up again & tell me I have to click on either, update now, or pick a time to update, it wont say remind me later anymore as an option. But I know after all the time it takes to update I'll eventually get the same end message that it didn't work. And later on sometimes it would just start running the update on its own & always have the same it didn't work message.

When I'm done using my computer (which is a used Gateway desktop now, but not that old) I put it in "sleep" mode. That is where it just started to try that update again that never works.

Now to complicate matters - I'm getting a new message that says the security for Windows OS-10 needs an update now. When I had my other OS for over a decade (I'm 64 & self taught on a computer starting in 2005, knew nothing about them till then) I used Norton for my security. But when the guy gave me this used computer, he said it had OS-10 & it took care of its own security so I didn't have to pay for a 3rd party security company anymore.

So - I'm almost sure that whenever this message comes up again telling me I REALLY NEED TO DO THE SECURITY UPDATE - it wont work because I haven't been able to update Windows OS-10.

Back to the OS-10 update when it says *Windows could not configure one or more system components. To install Windows, restart the computer & then restart the installation.....*if I'm able to do this.....I guess I'll have to wait until the update program tries again & fails (I can't control when the message comes that makes me try it).....so from that point I try to restart the computer from there.....but once I get it restarted.....I don't know if the dialog box will be there to restart the installation of the update.

Anyway - if I do this and it does finally update right - then I guess I have to wait for the update security message again & then try to do that and hope it works. I'm guessing if I was more savvy, I could just bring up the update that will fail & then do the above. And if that works if I'm savvy I can bring up the security update on my own and just run it and I would finally get these things that have been worrying me for months out of the way.

SO - COULD SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO DO THIS PROACTIVELY AND NOT HAVE TO WAIT FOR THE MESSAGES TO COME UP???? DO U THINK THIS WILL WORK - SHOULD I BE DOING SOMETHING ELSE? I KNOW FROM PAST EXPERIENCE THAT IF U DO SOMETHING WRONG - U CAN CAUSE EVEN WORSE PROBLEMS.

SURELY APPRECIATE ANY HELP! THANKS


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Let's check your updates first and go from there. 

Click on Start menu
Type in command
Right click on Command Prompt in list and select Run as Administrator
Copy and Paste the command into the command console
dism /online /get-packages > 0 & notepad 0
copy and paste the contents into your reply or save the file and upload it to your reply.


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I'm going to try what u said tomorrow. Your instructions I know look super simple to a savvy user.

I hope I can Run as Administrator - my computer is used and the 1st owners name is in a lot of places - hope it doesn't only let him be administrator.

I'll do my best with steps 4 & 5 and reply after that.

Again - thanks for your help.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am happy to help with any questions if you cannot run as admin we may have other options.


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry it took me so long to get back - health issues. Question - since I taught myself how to use a computer - some things that interested me I learned a lot more about than others. But I am still a novice compared to almost everybody here, I'm sure.

I belong to a few forums. Here, when I reply to a reply of yours, I will click on "quote", which at my other forums means in my reply - it will "quote" your last reply and then under that I go ahead & type my reply.

But that doesn't happen here. Also at the other forum, I can multi-quote, so in my reply I can show previous replies from different people in my reply box b4 I write my reply. There is also a preview button I can press on that will show what my reply will look like after I have posted it.

One thing the preview box does, if I have put a link in my reply & I click on it in my reply box b4 I have posted the reply...it won't go to the link. But if I click on the link in the preview box, it will. There are also a couple other things that are positive about the preview reply box.

Anyway, I wouldn't doubt that all that stuff can also be done here, I just don't know how to do it. By the way, I don't know if I mentioned this, or if it matters to anything, but I have 2 monitors hooked up to my computer. Since that happened, I can't imagine going back to 1 monitor, having 2 allows me to do so much more at the same time.

OK - back to my problems. I have tried to follow your steps. I clicked on the start menu, then I typed in command and then hit the enter key. That brings up the "Command Prompt" page. I maximized that page just in case I would see anything else, I didn't.

On the "Command Prompt" page.....it has C:\Users\Steve> and then the blinking cursor right after the >

There is no "list" on the Command Prompt page to select anything.* And the name "Steve" is the name of the guy that gave me this computer, not my name.* I tried just right-clicking on the blinking cursor, but the few options that brings up don't help with the problem at all. So, I'm already stuck. Alas, why are computers so difficult?!

Anyway - u mentioned that there may be other ways to accomplish what I'm trying to do. I'd appreciate it if you could tell me what to do at the point I'm at right now.* Thanks - Darrin*


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

See if this helps more with opening command prompt as Administrator

https://www.isumsoft.com/it/how-to-open-command-prompt-as-administrator-in-windows-10/


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

OK - there was no All apps in/at the bottom of the start menu. But I did find a "Windows System" choice with a down arrow to the right of it. When I clicked on the down arrow - it gave me some choices...one was "command prompt", I right clicked on this & it gave me a few more choices and one of them was "more".

I clicked on that one and one of the choices that then gave me was "run as administrator", so I clicked that one. Then both monitors went dark, but then on my main monitor I got a big dialog box that was shaded in a blue color asking me if I wanted to do this. I clicked on yes.

Soon after.....the Command Prompt page came up again, and this time it said C:\WINDOWS\system32> with the blinking cursor again right after the >

So am I now supposed to copy and paste * dism /online /get-packages > 0 & notepad 0*

the line that u gave me in step #4 in your 1st reply right where the blinking cursor is and then press the enter key?

sorry if I'm going slow - but I want to get it right and I've always heard if u mess with the registry (I'm not even sure if I'm doing that), one mistake could be CURTAINS.

OK - if I do have this right so far and I do step #4. What exactly do I do in step #5 in your 1st reply?

*THANKS AGAIN*


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

EagleClaw92 said:


> C:\WINDOWS\system32>


Yes, this means you are at the Administrator command prompt



EagleClaw92 said:


> So am I now supposed to copy and paste * dism /online /get-packages > 0 & notepad 0*
> 
> the line that u gave me in step #4 in your 1st reply right where the blinking cursor is and then press the enter key?


Exactly right and this will open Notepad with the results. Then either save the file and upload or copy and paste the contents to your reply. This covers Step 4 & 5.



EagleClaw92 said:


> sorry if I'm going slow - but I want to get it right and I've always heard if u mess with the registry (I'm not even sure if I'm doing that), one mistake could be CURTAINS.


It is always best to ask first if any questions. However this time we are only getting a listing of your updates. I will always make sure you create a restore point if we do anything that will change your settings etc.


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi again - thanks so much for keeping at this with me, you've been a godsend. OK - I'm glad u added "or copy & paste" to my options because although I have experience with downloading stuff, I don't with uploading stuff. I'm sure its really simple, but until u do it the 1st time, its not as simple & remember I haven't been with computers that long & am self taught.

I do know how to save a file too, but even there, sometimes in the past when I do that, I will get a reply like......something in the file name or file extension isn't correct. Computers!?

OK - I followed your last instruction & when I did, another line came up on the "Command Prompt" page that said C:\WINDOWS\system> so, the same line as b4. I kept watching & nothing happened. Then, I looked at my other monitor where I had our conversation at, and the NOTEPAD file was there, just like u said it would be. Glad I didn't keep looking at the Command Prompt page for it....LOL.

OK - guess I'll do the copy & paste option.

*Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.15063.0

Image Version: 10.0.15063.0

Packages listing:

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-Client-LanguagePack-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~en-US~10.0.15063.0
State : Installed
Release Type : Language Pack
Install Time : 3/19/2017 2:29 AM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-ContactSupport-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.15063.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 3/19/2017 2:29 AM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.15063.0
State : Installed
Release Type : Foundation
Install Time : 3/18/2017 9:06 PM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-InternetExplorer-Optional-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~11.0.15063.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 3/19/2017 2:29 AM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-LanguageFeatures-Basic-en-us-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.15063.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 3/19/2017 2:30 AM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-LanguageFeatures-Handwriting-en-us-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.15063.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 3/19/2017 2:30 AM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-LanguageFeatures-OCR-en-us-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.15063.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 3/19/2017 2:30 AM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-LanguageFeatures-Speech-en-us-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.15063.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 3/19/2017 2:30 AM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-LanguageFeatures-TextToSpeech-en-us-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.15063.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 3/19/2017 2:30 AM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-MediaPlayer-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.15063.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 3/19/2017 2:30 AM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-NetFx3-OnDemand-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.15063.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 8/17/2017 1:08 AM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-QuickAssist-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.15063.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 3/19/2017 2:29 AM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4022405~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.2
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 7/11/2017 5:35 AM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4025376~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.0
State : Installed
Release Type : Security Update
Install Time : 7/11/2017 5:42 AM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4049011~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.2
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 11/14/2017 9:51 PM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4073543~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.5
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 3/22/2018 1:17 PM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4088785~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.0
State : Installed
Release Type : Security Update
Install Time : 3/17/2018 5:31 AM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4088825~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.0
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 3/25/2018 2:07 AM

Package Identity : Package_for_RollupFix~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~15063.483.1.13
State : Superseded
Release Type : Security Update
Install Time : 7/11/2017 5:41 AM

Package Identity : Package_for_RollupFix~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~15063.966.1.1
State : Installed
Release Type : Security Update
Install Time : 3/22/2018 1:17 PM

The operation completed successfully.
*
OK - its me again waiting for further instructions. Something I find funny.....your avatar name which I guess is.....dckeks, is very close to my name, which I have been called all my life, which is Deck. It is short for my middle name which is Dexter.

OK Darrin - like I said, waiting for further instructions - and *Thank You Again*.

Oh yea, I saved that file too, just in case, but don't know if I needed to.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I don’t see any failed or pending updates, but you are a few updates behind. What happens if you try to manually update Windows now? Let me know if you need help doing this?


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Yes, I do need help with it. I don't know how to manually update Windows.* By the way, lately when the Dialog Box comes up & tells me to run that latest (I'm guessing its the latest) update either now, or pick a time, I choose pick a time, & then I pick the time that is the furthest that it will let me, which is a week.

So it last came up Sunday, and & chose Saturday for the update. And it will run it on Saturday at the time of day I chose automatically. And of course, at the end, I will get that same dialog box I described in my 1st post about this, saying it didn't work.

That dialog box just stays there until I click on the Enter key. Then it will say that its going back to my previous Windows so I can still use it. And then it does that.

Also, when this problem is eventually fixed (will it be eventually fixed for sure?), then as I mentioned b4, I have also now begun to get another dialog box that comes up every once in a while that tells me I need to do a security update.

I also mentioned b4 that most of my time on computers I had Windows OS XP-pro, and with this I always had to buy a Norton/Symantec 3rd party security program to protect my computer (I would just pay for it a year at a time).

But the person who set up my computer now put the OS Windows 10 on it. So I go from XP to 10...LOL. Anyway, they said I wouldn't need to buy a 3rd party protection program anymore, cause Windows 10 protects itself.

Now, I don't think I can run the security update until I get Windows 10 updated. And I do have some stuff on my computer that needs to be protected....like stuff having to do with banking. U think that stuff will stay safe until these problems are worked out???

One last thing - when I was looking at the previous updates, I think on all of them except one after *State:, *it would say *Installed. *The one that was the exception, after *State:, *it said *Superseded. *That word there seems to be OK to me, is it?

*THANKS AGAIN - DARRIN

*


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay lets see if we can manually update and see how far it gets this time. Then we will go from there.

To update Windows
Right click on the* Start menu*
Select *Settings *from the menu
Click on Update & Security option
*Windows updates* should be selected already on the left menu
Click on the *check for updates* button
Let it check for and install any updates it finds. 
If it shows errors or some updates did not install then repeat the steps you did above and post results.


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

OK - when I get to the settings page....I wish I could copy & paste this page, but it wont allow that. Anyway - *Update & security* is in gray & doesn't do anything when I click on it. Right underneath that is *Windows Update* (& those 2 words are in blue).

When I clicked on that (or it might have been there b4 I clicked on it). Over to the right it says *Update Status*. Then it says a restart is required to finish installing the following updates: Feature update to Windows 10, version 1709

Then under that is *Update history* (those 2 words in blue) & under that it says....Your device is scheduled to restart outside of active hours. (Active hours are 8:00 AM to 5:00 PM.)

I didn't write that stuff in the last (......) area. I just wrote what was there about the hours.

Underneath that in a *gray box*....it says *Restart now*.

Underneath that it says *Update settings*. Under that is

We'll automatically download & install updates, except on metered connections (where charges may apply). In that case, we'll automatically download only those updates required to keep Windows running smoothly.

Under that is:

*Restart options*
*
Advanced options
*
Under that is:

Looking for info on the latest updates?
*Learn more*

Under that is:

Have a question?
*Get help*
*
OKAY - I think I have all the pertinent info from that page. On the far left there are other things under Windows Update, but I don't think any of that stuff applies.

Something in that info does have me a bit worried. I think I mentioned I moved to the place I live now on 9/1/17. It is a 300 unit condo building & I live on the eighth floor (out of 10). I was told my ISP here was EarthLink Wi-Fi I'm almost positive.

That is the default ISP you get here & it is included in the monthly condo fees (which are pretty hefty as far as I'm concerned). I could get a different ISP (I always had Comcast where I used to live), but that would cost more money outside the monthly fees. And I was never very high on Comcast anyway - & their TV charges were sky high.

The default TV provider here is Direct TV. But its not even the regular version of it I think....there is only one account number for it and the whole Condo is run off one account number. So I don't have near the TV options I used to have with Comcast (which I miss).

I think I could get the Comcast Options I used to have with Direct TV, but I would have to pull out of the default Mount Vernon Towers account and open one for me, specifically, & I think get one of those little satellite dishes & put it on my balcony, or I could get Comcast again, but there would be a much higher cost for me. So I stay with the default programs cause they are included in my fees. Whew.

So - the line above.....We'll automatically download & install updates, except on metered connections (where charges may apply). In that case, we'll automatically download only those updates required to keep Windows running smoothly.

Do u think its possible that there would be an x-tra cost from my default ISP to do this update? That seems awful far-fetched to me, but u never know about some things. You don't think that could have anything to do with it do you?

OK - Waiting for further instructions. THANKS DARRIN!*


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

EagleClaw92 said:


> OK - when I get to the settings page....I wish I could copy & paste this page, but it wont allow that. Anyway - *Update & security* is in gray & doesn't do anything when I click on it. Right underneath that is *Windows Update* (& those 2 words are in blue).


Okay so this means your computer needs to be restarted to install some pending updates. Have you tried restarting your computer and if so does it show it is updating or show any errors?

For the future to create screenshots see the following link, you can also take pictures with a cell phone and upload if easier

How to use the snipping tool:
https://www.tekrevue.com/tip/windows-10-screenshots-snipping-tool/



EagleClaw92 said:


> I was told my ISP here was EarthLink Wi-Fi I'm almost positive.





EagleClaw92 said:


> Do u think its possible that there would be an x-tra cost from my default ISP to do this update?


You should find out for sure and make sure that is unlimited or if it has limited data usage and then you are charged for any data usage above that limit. That would be the main reason you would want to use Metered connection.

To check if your wifi network is set to a metered connection or change perform the following:

To set a Wi-Fi network connection as metered:

Select Start > Settings > Network & Internet > Wi-Fi > Manage known networks.

Select the Wi-Fi network > Properties > turn on Set as metered connection.


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi dckeks - got a few things. I can't check on my default ISP yet, cause the 2 guys who are in charge at my 300 unit condo only work 9 to 5 daytime. To get in touch with one....I got their phone #'s, but they never answer, u have to leave a voice mail message for them to get back to you.

Also - I'm afraid to try a restart right now because I order my groceries from a company that will shop for you & deliver you're groceries. I just recently ordered from them & I need to keep a certain page of their website up in case there are any problems. I will be able to do a restart in 2 hours or maybe less time.

Also, on the settings page I clicked on Troubleshoot in the left hand column where there are several things to click on. When I clicked on it, it turned blue....*Troubleshooter. *Now in the column to the right under.....*Get up & running*....there is an option for......*Windows Update*....& under that it says.....*Resolve problems that prevent you from updating Windows*. Should I try clicking on that to see what happens?

Also - your last instructions.......You should find out for sure and make sure that is unlimited or if it has limited data usage and then you are charged for any data usage above that limit. That would be the main reason you would want to use Metered connection.

To check if your Wi-Fi network is set to a metered connection or change perform the following:

To set a Wi-Fi network connection as metered:

Select Start > Settings > Network & Internet > Wi-Fi > Manage known networks.

Select the Wi-Fi network > Properties > turn on Set as metered connection
*This probably/for sure is a dumb question -* but if I follow those instructions, it looks like I'm choosing to have my computer set with a metered connection. What if it is better for me to not have a metered connection?

I will soon study the link you gave me for screenshots. At one time a few years ago, I looked up how to make screenshots & I remember in the instructions, I had to use the *Paint Program *for something, but I don't remember what. I'm sure there are different ways to do screenshots. When I tried doing them for a while, if I remember right, I would never get a shot of the entire screen, maybe only 1/4 of it, which didn't include what I wanted somebody to see.

Also, believe it or not, I have never taken a picture with a cell phone. My cell phone now is still ancient. It is an old AT&T LG Flip Phone. I'm almost positive it has the capability to take pics, but even then, I think u need to take something from your phone & stick it into one of your computer outlets to upload the pics to computer.

I've also never done that or even seen anybody doing it. Although I'm sure there are a lot of Youtube videos showing u how to do it & I also assume after you've done it once, then its a breeze to do. Anyway - can't think of anymore info to give you right now.

Again - I will be waiting for your instructions after you read this reply.

*THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN DARRIN!

P.S. - I know this is going slowly due to my lack of computer knowledge, but I think we are slowly but surely getting there. *


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

EagleClaw92 said:


> Hi dckeks - got a few things. I can't check on my default ISP yet, cause the 2 guys who are in charge at my 300 unit condo only work 9 to 5 daytime. To get in touch with one....I got their phone #'s, but they never answer, u have to leave a voice mail message for them to get back to you.


I understand. Hopefully you will hear soon



EagleClaw92 said:


> Also - I'm afraid to try a restart right now


No problem. I also want you to create a Restore point before restarting in case of errors.
https://www.windowscentral.com/how-use-system-restore-windows-10



EagleClaw92 said:


> *This probably/for sure is a dumb question -* but if I follow those instructions, it looks like I'm choosing to have my computer set with a metered connection. What if it is better for me to not have a metered connection?


I am just wanting you to check your setting to make sure it is Not set on Metered unless you need it to be once you find out about your internet plan.



EagleClaw92 said:


> I will soon study the link you gave me for screenshots.


Yes check out the link for screenshots it is pretty easy and nice tool to use.


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi again - I'm now getting confused as to what I should do now. LOL....when I came to my computer this time.....a dialog box was up about Malwarebytes. I had this program on my last computer for years & was always told this program is fine to have on your computer even if u have other security. I have a shortcut on my desktop for it, but I didn't bring it up.

It came up because it wanted to talk me into buying a premium version of it instead of the free one I have now. It gave me a 14 day free trial of an advanced version & said it would revert back to the free one after 2 weeks. They don't have any of my financial info. I know so many things companies sell these days are always done in devious ways.

Usually they say it is free for a month or two. But they want your financial info at the start. And it is up to u to get in touch with the company to say, O.K. I've tried it and don't want it when the free time expires. These companies then hope u forget about it or make it very difficult to get out of it....and of course that's why they want the credit card, debit card, or checking account info up front.

So its not even free for a month anyway - u have to give them something up front - meaning its not free!!

OK - I ran the Malwarebytes scan & as usual, it says, no threats detected. Items scanned was 425,010 & it took 23m & 47s to run it. It says I can Export Summary - but I'm guessing that wouldn't help with my current problem.

Since your last reply I was able to click on the update & restart button. It is one of the choices I get when I right click at the start area. It ended up doing the update & restart, but it ended up just like I said in my opening post. Got the same error message again - the exact same one which doesn't allow me to do the update.

OK - since the scan is over, I'll check on if its metered or not. Oh yea, I did try to do a restore point - but it said one had already been created. And I think it said it took up 1% which it was supposed to. I got a feeling I'm gonna have to deal with the computer guys that work here. I was trying to avoid that - but it looks like at this point there may not be anything else to try.

I also looked at the advanced report on the Malwarebytes scan - I don't think any of that info helps. Do u want any of it? Should I do anything else with Malwarebytes while I have the advanced version for free for 14 days??

OK - I tried to follow your instructions to get to the specific thing about the metered connection. I couldn't find that exactly, but I did find tons of settings about all sorts of stuff. Such as when I clicked on *View your network properties, Status, Network status. It says, *You're connected to the Internet. It says - If u have a limited data plan, you can make this network a metered connection or change other properties. *Under that is:*

Change connection properties
Show available networks

*Under this is:*

*Change your network settings & then under that is all sorts of other stuff....some of it is:*

View your network properties
Windows Firewall
Network & Sharing Center
Network reset

*There is a diagram on the page I'm on that is under.....Network status*
this shows a computer outline on the left and then a line going right that runs into MVTResident & shows the diagram that's on the task bar of how good your Wi-Fi connection is & then another line that goes to the right again that shows what I guess is the diagram of a globe

Darrin - there is so much info on these settings pages I wouldn't know what info here would be useful to you & what wouldn't. There are a bunch of switches where some are in the on position & some are in the off position & many of them have to do with Wi-Fi stuff like hotspots - or public or private info & on & on. And I'm afraid of this stuff cause if I change one it may do something bad I'd guess.

Let me know if there is any other specific stuff I should look for in all these settings & I will send it to you. I got a feeling this problem....which is just that the computer will not allow me to do a Windows 10 update, & therefor I think it wont let me do the security update that I have recently had dialog boxes coming up telling me to do that update too.

*I don't understand that if I'm tied to the Mount Vernon Towers stuff like its seeming to me I probably am.....really, they won't allow me to just do an update!!!???*
*
ANYWAY - THANKS SO MUCH FOR HANGING IN THERE WITH ME THROUGH THIS. I WILL AWAIT YOUR INSTRUCTIONS AGAIN & FOLLOW THEM.

THANKS AGAIN DARRIN*


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey, I was messing around a bit more in settings & I looked at data usage. It says Overview is Total: 26.69 GB & then it says Wi-Fi: 26.69 GB & under that is Ethernet: 0 MB

Then under that it says - From the last 30 days - then under that is *View usage details*, I'm gonna click on that now. OK - now it says.....show usage from Wi-Fi & underneath that it says System 22.11 GB & there is a big blue line under that & then under that, they just show a bunch of stuff and its usage amount which I'd assume totals the System number.

Whew - I'm exhausted - been on the computer for 14 hours I think. OK - waiting for instructions. THANKS


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

The more I think about this for your situation I would not worry about the failed updates right now. You are mostly up to date and the spring update should be out soon that is suppose to address a lot of these issues. If it does not fix it then we can revisit the issues. Does that sound like a good plan? Let me know if other questions.



EagleClaw92 said:


> I'm now getting confused as to what I should do now. LOL....when I came to my computer this time.....a dialog box was up about Malwarebytes.


You only want to use the Free Version of Malwarebytes, otherwise it will conflict with your antivirus protection, can cause several issues and leave you with less protection.

Open Malwarebytes on your computer. Go to *Settings > My Account*, then click on *Deactivate Premium trial*.

Also I would not mess with any of your wifi settings it looks like everything is good. If you were being charged for overages, you would have been charged by now with that much data usage.



EagleClaw92 said:


> Then under that it says - From the last 30 days - then under that is *View usage details*,


This is just for showing how much data you have used. Mainly used if you are on limited data plans so you can keep track.


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

OK Darrin - I've had a bit of big time frustration that has lasted for hours. I know it had something to do with me trying to get back to the free Malware option. I got to the places u wanted me to go & I was able to switch back to the free version of Malwarebytes (which I will refer to as Mb for the rest of this reply). But boy, they tried everything in the book to try & talk me out of it and make it more difficult to do than it should have been (at least for me).

So after I'm back to the free version it comes up with this.

*Your Premium Trial Expired*
________________________

*Upgrade Now to Enable Real-Time Protection
Against MALWARE, BAD WEBSITES, & OTHER THREATS*

0 Update to Real Time Protection
0 I don't Need Full Time Protection

The two 0's above on the left I tried to make look like radio buttons I think they're called. I have to choose one & the Update to Real Time Protection is the one filled in when I get there. I change it to the
I don't Need Full Time Protection.

Underneath this is two boxes. 1 says *remind me later* & the other says *OK*
I can't remember if I clicked *OK *after changing the choice to I don't NEED FULL
TIME PROTECTION or if I just clicked on the X that is usually in the upper right
hand corner of most dialog boxes, I think I clicked on *OK*.

Then in a little bit my screens both turned blue (which is what they look like when the
desktop icon shortcuts aren't showing & I have no programs running.)

Then I got one of those Big dialog boxes with the light blue color that asks....are u sure u want so & so company to do what u clicked on? And I clicked Yes or OK (forget which word was there for affirmative).

Then it goes into a much longer than usual pause, but then comes up again & everything looks OK. I had this forum on one of my monitors & the stuff we're working on - on the other monitor. I had just started my reply to you and when I went to type the next word - the cursor was frozen right after the last word I had typed, wasn't blinking either. I couldn't do anything on the forum page, the cursor was locked up & wouldn't move.

So I finally just decided to close the program & open it again & I figured things would then be fine. But I couldn't get the page of the forum I was on to go away. I've learned a bunch of ways to do that since I started on computers, & one of them I'm pretty sure always worked. But this wasn't. Now I could go to my other monitor & open up another forum I belong to about Poker & lots of other stuff and it worked fine. I could write replies & post them & do whatever I wanted to.

Finally I knew I had to do what I really didn't want to - but I had to. So I right-clicked the mouse by the start area & it brings up like 5 choices. When I'm done with this computer I always click on sleep, but that doesn't turn off the computer. But I tried that & when I got the computer right back up - same thing. Now I have to click on either Shutdown or the other is either Sign Off & Shutdown or just Sign-off.

Like I said, all my computers have been used & if I do the Sign Off or Shutdown & sign-off, I'm guessing u would need a sign in password or something. So I hit the one that just says Shutdown. Believe it or not, I'm not sure how to turn this computer on or off manually. There are a few thing u can push or press or pull on, but none of them say what they do.

I did remember running into this situation once before & I remember I eventually got it started, & I was hoping for the same outcome. So to make a story (which is already way too long) shorter, I played around with the push-me____pull-me thingies & I got it to start again & b4 I only had a few words written, so when the computer was restarted after I totally turned it off - this forum works again fine.

Do u think that the problems Mb gave me when I switched back to the free version had anything to do with this site just *totally freezing? *

Also - I have a couple sites that involve money - one is banking & one is poker. Actually, I haven't played online poker for a while & I was thinking about playing some more which involves me having to deposit some money at a poker site.....think without these latest updates, that kinda stuff is still safe?

I might try that update one more time because now the computer has been shut totally down & started again. B4 when I shut it down I had put it in sleep mode. Think it is worth it to give that a try or not?

Also - I'm about at the point where I need to deal with the 2 computer guys that handle my ISP, what do u think? Any more ideas? I'm sure your probably bored reading my long replies by now.

*OK DARRIN - THANKS AGAIN & IF U HAVE ANY MORE ADVICE ABOUT THIS, I'LL BE WAITING.*


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

As far as MBAM goes, it has become very agressive about wanting you to purchase the full version so I do not even install it anymore. As long as you have your antivirus up to date and you follow safe online computing practices then you should be fine. If you want a replacement for MBAM you can try superantispyware or Zemana or nothing else at all.

https://www.zemana.com/Download

I highly recommend that you start restarting your computer at least every week or so it will just run better that way and updates always require restarts so that very well could be why they are not being installed.



EagleClaw92 said:


> I might try that update one more time because now the computer has been shut totally down & started again. B4 when I shut it down I had put it in sleep mode. Think it is worth it to give that a try or not?


Yes, this is worth a try and let me know what happens.



EagleClaw92 said:


> Also - I'm about at the point where I need to deal with the 2 computer guys that handle my ISP, what do u think?


This is your call, I think you are probably okay where you are and we can see what happens after restarting your computer on the updates.


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi - OK, so this is what has recently been done. I shut down my computer. I tried installing the update again....same error message. Tried the restart & update again & same error message. I want to just remind u what that message is cause I don't think I've mentioned it again since my opening post.

*Windows could not configure one or more system components. To install Windows, restart the computer & then restart the installation.*

OK - some new news. I got in touch with one of the computer guys who handles the computers for my 300 unit condo. He came up to my condo and I showed him the message I was getting & told him about all my attempts to get this update for Windows 10 to work.

I told him about the fact that I had been working on this for quite a while now, 1st on my own, and then with a guy at a computer forum that had probably forgotten more about computers than I will ever know. I asked him if he wanted to look at our conversation in this thread I started & opened the forum so he could see the forum I was talking about.

But he said that wouldn't do him any good at this point. He said if I wanted that update to work, he was gonna have to totally clean out my Windows 10 OS & put in a new one. He said a lot of my computer stuff was held on the net, like my banking stuff, so after the new Windows 10 install, I just had to download it and my info would still be there with the same passwords.

He said that other things, like all the music I have on my computer which is mine, I downloaded it many years ago & there is a lot. He said he would have to take it off my computer with like a flash drive & then when the new OS was installed, he would put that back on. He said the same about the documents I have on my computer.

So I basically have to figure out what I have on my computer that he has to download on to some device he has & then put it back on after, and the stuff that will just be waiting for me after, I will just have to download them again, such as my poker sites & my banking info. And the stuff that he will have to take off & put back on.

This is very confusing, but I think I get it. I think he would have to take off all the video's I have downloaded over the years. And I've noticed that since I got this computer used, in some areas it has merged the 1st owners stuff with my stuff, like some of the music he had. It is all very confusing. I've noticed that the videos I used to have on my last computer - when they were moved to this computer - the definition wasn't as good & it became harder to figure out how to open them.

Anyway, I think I understand what he wants me to do. I told him I was gonna think about it over the week-end & he is gonna call me on Monday to see what I want to do. Of course, this service isn't free. He said it would cost me $25 for every hour that it took him to do it. I asked him how long he thought it would take - just a ballpark number. He said usually 5 to 7 hours. I do know that $25 an hour isn't that expensive for some computer person to come to your place & work on your computer - but he is here anyway all the time 9 to 5 during the week.

I may not decide by Monday & tell him I need another week to think about it. By the way, the security update came up again & I just let it run until it was done. It doesn't work either. But I do get a different error message. It wont allow me to copy & paste it, but it basically says* SOMETHING WENT WRONG - contact Microsoft Support for help with this error. And it gives me an error code to give to the support rep.

0x80070652* I don't know if the o's are supposed to be the number 0 or the capital letter O. The thing is a bit oval shaped, but in the code, it is higher than the x, so I'm not sure what it is. I may try to google it to see what it means. Maybe u could do that because I'm sure if info comes up, u would understand it better than I.

By the way, I asked the computer guy if he knew for sure that after he and I did all this work, would the update(s) then work for sure. He was a little hesitant at first, but then he said absolutely.

So - I'd appreciate your feedback on this new info & what u think about it. Anyway - it looks like this issue is finally coming to an end, one way or another. I asked him if I just kept using my computer without having those updates installed, what would happen, and he said, everything would probably be all right, and then he said that there will be some new Spring Updates coming soon & those might take care of things (but I don't know what to think of that).

By the way, I have another computer problem not related to the updates which I think u would be able to tell me how to handle with one reply. But I don't want to start explaining that now. I think I've given u enough to read for a while, & I'm tired of typing. Maybe I'll explain that in this thread sometime next week.

*OK DARRIN - AGAIN, THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK ABOUT THE INFO IN THIS REPLY.*


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi - besides my last reply - I have something else I found interesting & was hoping you'd look at this along with my last reply. This info I got when the security update didn't go thru which I described in the previous reply. I got this info by clicking on "Learn More" on the same page where my security update didn't go thru. This refers back to the Windows 10 Version 1709 update which is the one we have tried to get to work. Please read this:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...10-display-a-notification-to-install-the-late

*THANKS DARRIN*


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you have a flash drive or other hard drive that can be used to backup your data? You can also use online storage if interested. Flash drives are really inexpensive that should work for your backup needs approx $25-40 depending on size. You should have a backup drive or online storage backup anyway.

Please provide the follwing report to show me a few more things on your computer and then I will offer my recommendations

Speccy
http://filehippo.com/download_speccy

1. File > Save Snapshot. This will create a file called [hostname].speccy 
2. File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to our servers 
3 Paste the link to your next Reply

From <https://www.piriform.com/support/speccy#204044294>


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi - I don't have a flash drive or another hard drive. I've always read its good to back up your info. But I've never done it cause I don't know how.

When I go to the link u gave me for

http://filehippo.com/download_speccy

I click on the Download latest version & then I clicked on run & install & a box comes up telling me my PC settings only let it install verified apps from the Store & says that way it helps protect my PC & keeps it running smoothly.

Then there is a box to click on that says "Get apps from Store", and then below that there is a line that says....Still want to install apps from outside the store? Open settings

I don't know which to do. I've never went to the apps Store before. Is everything there free? Or is some free & some not? I think it would be best to do the 2nd choice, but I really don't know.

I'm sure this seems like a stupid question & I could probably do either one. It's just the thing where I haven't ever done this b4 & once I do it once I know it will be easy & this is probably a waste of time waiting for your reply to this question, but I'll wait cause I wanna make sure I do things right.

I noticed u said 2. File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to our servers

I guess that means that u work for/at this site, is that right Darrin?

*THANKS AGAIN* & WAITING FOR YOUR REPLY.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

EagleClaw92 said:


> I don't have a flash drive or another hard drive. I've always read its good to back up your info. But I've never done it cause I don't know how.


I highly recommend that you purchase one of these or use an online backup service. Then start making regular backups this will prevent data lost and save you from these issues in the future. You can setup a free Google account which gives you 15GB of storage which may work depending on how much storage space is needed for this initial backup of your data.

Below are a couple recommended drives on Amazon:

A couple of good examples:
128 GB flash drive
1TB portable USB drive



EagleClaw92 said:


> When I go to the link u gave me for
> 
> http://filehippo.com/download_speccy
> 
> I click on the Download latest version & then I clicked on run & install & a box comes up telling me my PC settings only let it install verified apps from the Store


This is a completely safe and I have used it for years as well as thousands of people. See the link below regarding the message you are receiving. I recommend setting it to "Warn you of new apps" and then you can decidewhether to install or not.

See link for more information:
https://www.howtogeek.com/302352/ho...ore-on-windows-10-and-whitelist-desktop-apps/



EagleClaw92 said:


> I noticed u said 2. File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to our servers
> 
> I guess that means that u work for/at this site, is that right Darrin?


No I do not work for them. This just allows you to store your snapshot to their server for up to 30 days and is a great way to share your information on the forum.


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

After reading your reply, I went back to start what you told me to do again - & for some reason I didn't have to deal with any apps stuff the 2nd time. I did what you told me to & I just changed the file name when I saved it from *STEVE-PC* to *file for dckeks at TSG. *I left the box beneath that which has the file extension & whatnot alone.

So here is the link to the PUBLISH SNAPSHOT INFO.

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/Vhg1zbJRqlKZj4IX6ht1J2j

How anybody can understand all this stuff just boggles my mind.

*THANKS DARRIN* WILL BE WAITING FOR YOUR REPLY


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hmm - I'm doing another reply right after the last one cause I just decided to mention a couple things that I didn't yet.

I did go to that other link u sent me about app stores and such

https://www.howtogeek.com/302352/ho...ore-on-windows-10-and-whitelist-desktop-apps/

but since I didn't have to deal with that the 2nd time, I just briefly browsed this stuff & it was like white noise to me. I just don't have the time to try to read & comprehend all that stuff cause I never use it.

Even with my Windows 10 OS I have now. I mentioned that for almost all my years on computers I had XP-pro. And then when somebody helped me with something on my computer I ended up with Windows 10. I mean, at that point I knew that XP wasn't being supported by Microsoft anymore.

So I just had recently got my computer switched to Windows 7. But then, when somebody was helping me with something - I ended up with Windows 10. I know this OS has things like Cortana, Microsoft Edge, One Note, etc.

But I haven't had the time yet to look at all that stuff & see how it works, although I'd assume some of that stuff would be useful for me. But I know how to do the stuff I've always used my computer for without studying that stuff.

Heck, just think how much time I have spent trying to learn how to make one update work....lol. OK - that's it for now.

*THANKS

P.S. - since I wrote this reply right after the last one, I probably should have just edited the last one, but I'm not positive I could do that without making a mistake, cause I have no experience doing it.*


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, good. Based on your report:

Windows Defender is all up to date and seems to be updating properly which is the most important. I still recommend that you ignore the failed updates and wait until the latest update that's due soon before updating.

Again this version is suppose to fix a lot of these issues and if not we can address your issues then. For now I would look into getting a backup drive and start using a backup method.

If you would like your experience to be more like Windows 7 then look at installing the following:

http://www.classicshell.net/


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

OK - that sounds good to me, I'll just leave the update stuff as is and wait for the next updates. As to having it be more like Windows 7 instead of 10, I don't think it would make any difference to me.

I only had 7 for a little bit, and now I've had 10 longer. But I understand so little about the difference between them. If I was to sit down at someone else's computer & use if for a while, I don't think I would know if the OS was 7 or 10 unless I went to the area on the computer where you can look at all that kind of stuff.

So I don't know. Maybe since I have Windows 10 I should use that to do the backup. Remember, I've never backed up a computer b4 & would be brand new to me.

I guess if the way u do it with 7 would be easier for me to do, then that may make the difference: but as u said*....."If you would like your experience to be more like Windows 7"*.......I don't believe I would understand the experience of 7 or whatever.

So, whatever u think is the best way to do this after reading this...that is what I'll do.

*OK - I HAVE ANOTHER ISSUE TO ASK U ABOUT - I'M SURE THIS WILL BE A VERY SHORT PROCESS AS OPPOSED TO THE WHOLE THING WITH THE UPDATES.
*
I just moved into the 300 unit condo building I live in now last September. When u move here - u get the default system they have for your T.V. & internet. I know two thing's are different here from where I used to live.

One is that my computer ISP is still Comcast - but it is Wi-Fi now (which is the default here) & I think it is also my condo's version of this if that makes any sense.

I can explain it better by telling u what the default T.V. hook up is here. I get the default Direct T.V. here which I've found out means Mount Vernon Towers version of it. So everybody in the 300 units here that takes the default Mount Vernon Towers version of Direct T.V. has the same thing.

It is just one big account.....so I don't have my own account number for Direct T.V.

When u take the default hook-ups, they are paid for thru your monthly condo fees. So although Direct T.V. has an On-Demand option for lots of movies & other shows, & pay-per-view boxing & MMA fights............

None of these options apply to you when you are using the Mount Vernon Towers (as I'm sure u have surmised, that is the name of the Condo Complex I live in) default Direct T.V.

They also give u their remote to use & a channel guide that tells u what channel to put on for the Mount Vernon version of Direct T.V.

So their version limits a lot of things I used to be able to do where I use to live where every apartment was responsible to get their own TV provider & u picked out all the features u wanted & I had a bunch more than I do with this set-up.

OK - you can break away from the default stuff u have here if u want to. But then it won't be covered by your dues anymore. So if u break away - u have to deal with Direct T.V. company yourself & have them come out to install what you want. I think I would have to get my own little satellite disk & have it put on my balcony (I'm on the 8th floor here, so I think I would get good reception.)

Or I could deal with Comcast & have my individual T.V. account. That's what I used to have & I had a high-end plan with tons of stuff u could watch on demand!!! Most of it free, although some of the on demand movies u had to pay extra for.

Sorry for taking so long to explain what the deal is here, but I just wanted to make sure I did it right.

OK - this is what I'm curious about now. I want the ability to watch movies that I want to watch when I want to watch them. The movie channels they offer here show the same movies on what seems like an endless loop.

My sister in NJ has been using Netflix almost since it started & did the thing where u get movies in your mailbox, watch them & send them back & get more. She knows my T.V. set up here & said maybe I should look into Netflix streaming.

I called Netflix & the rep said the 1st thing would be to see if my T.V. was hooked up to the internet. I found that it wasn't & he told me to call the company that made my TV to see if it could be hooked up to the internet.

The T.V. I have here was a gift when I moved in....it is a Samsung T.V. that is probably one year old at the latest and I think has around a 52" screen which I think would surely have an internet hook up. Although I probably wouldn't be able to do it myself.

I'm handicapped to a certain extent & just couldn't get things in the right positions to do it. OK - This is my question. If my TV has an internet hook-up (which I'm almost sure it does), can the internet hook-up to my computer just be spliced or whatever to my TV too?

I would have to get one of the IT guys here to do it. Once I had it hooked up to the internet, would I then just have to call Net-Flix to set up some kind of streaming service. I know I would have to pay X-tra for this - but I just briefly looked at Netflix on my computer & I think their streaming plans are really cheap.

If that doesn't work for some reason - then I guess I'll just get a DVD player (I've never had one, but I looked on Amazon & they seem pretty cheap these days) & do the mailing movies back & forth to Netflix thing.

By the way, when I 1st turn my T.V., at the bottom it shows little boxes for stuff like Netflix, Amazon video, Hulu, etc.
They go away after about 5 seconds, but I guess it's sort of like an Ad to get people to get this stuff.

I guess a lot of what I have written here is that if I get Netflix streaming, can I keep the condo's IT stuff out of it completely except for asking them to hook my T.V up to the internet like my computer already is?

And one other thing. My computer is hooked up thru Mount Vernon Towers version of Comcast Wi-Fi I'm almost positive. Does a Wi-Fi T.V. internet hook-up work O.K.
And if they can just splice my computer internet to my T.V., will I get a separate bill for the T.V. internet?

If that would be the case maybe they wouldn't even hook it up for me, although they would make money hooking my internet up to my T.V. too. They charge for almost anything.

*I hope I made all this understandable & THANK U SO MUCH ONCE AGAIN FOR ALL THE HELP U HAVE TAKEN THE TIME TO GIVE ME DARRIN.*
*
P.S - my computer is running really slow now for some reason. It is even falling behind 2 or 3 letters as I type, so I have to type slow. I've never seen anything like this in all the years I had my older computer.
*
On that one I used to just use that box that deletes all the temp. files & other stuff u don't need anymore & do the thing where u checked the C drive I think it was once in a while & it never got slow....that was back when I had XP-pro, don't know if the change to 10 has anything to do with it.

Do u know of something I could run to get it back up to speed?

I looked around & deleted some stuff like I used to, and at least now I'm not getting ahead of what I'm typing, so at least that is back up to speed & I may be OK. I did go ahead & edit this after I posted it (just this last paragraph was put in) & it was as simple as I thought it would be.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you know the exact model of your samsung TV? It sounds like it is a smart tv, since it offers netflix, etc and probably has a wifi adapter built into as well. I can find out more with the model number.

You can also check by going into your menu on the TV and look for a Network menu. Then it should walk you through the steps to connect to your wifi router. The same as you are using for your computer.



EagleClaw92 said:


> P.S - my computer is running really slow now for some reason.


Is it still running slow? If it is slow, is it just when online or overall slowness? Have you tried rebooting it to see if that helps?


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks again for hanging in there with me dckeks. My T.V. LOL, (that is the 1st computer slang I picked up on, which I think is appropriate because u can use it so often) is a Samsung which I think I mentioned.

I found the User Manual & on the front page it says that I'll receive better service if I register my product at.....such & such an E-mail address. Then it says....Model______Serial No._______. LOL, I thought this little booklet would give me that Info!!!

It does say....6 Series....on the cover. This T.V. was taken out of the box on the day I moved here (8/31/17) & also hooked up by the IT guys (either 1 or both of them). I think I mentioned I am handicapped, so somebody else got the T.V. for me as a gift & carried it up to my unit (I'm on the 8th floor out of 10, there is an elevator) & took it out of the box.

As I was looking at the info in the User Manual, when I got close to the end (pg. 16), I saw that that they had a "Specifications & Other Info" area that showed 5 different models. So they also had a Screen Size measured diagonally for all 5 which were all different.....so I obviously measured my screen to come up with the model number.

LOL - they still try to make it so confusing. OK - this is the model # in the little box (all 5 have it the same way, some info & a slash & some more info.)

Mine is UN50MU6300/UN50MU630D (the only difference is the last character, the 1st has 0 & the 2nd has D).

I typed it into google, the stuff before & after the slash. You find that sometimes the google heading will have both numbers & sometimes just the one b4 the slash. Some also say refurbished.

OK - here is what I typed in to google.

Samsung T.V. model UN50MU6300/UN50MU630D

I was gonna give u the link for after I already did the google search. But it was so long I didn't know if it would work. If after u do the above, if u choose the 8th one down past the AD ones....it will say *smartreview, *if u click on that one, it has a picture of a remote control right to the left of.....2017 Smart TV that will come up, click on the pic, that's the exact remote that came with my T.V.

If the pic I put below this stays - that's it. But when u click on it at the place I described, it will get much bigger & u can easily see everything.


Samsung OneRemote with Voice Control (click for larger picture)

OK - me again. I'm pretty sure it's a smart T.V that has the bells & whistles that were around in 2017 for a T.V. like mine. The IT guys hooked my computer & TV up & I didn't see how it was done.

They told me NOT to use the remote that came with the T.V. & to use the one they programmed for me that says Direct TV. I do use the T.V. remote for one thing (I asked an IT guy 1st if I could & he said OK.) I wanted to set the timer, so I could fall asleep watching TV sometimes & then it would turn off soon after.

There are some channels here that wouldn't be anywhere else, like the one that tells u the activities that the place offers, & things to do & not to do around here.

There is a channel that shows the menu from the restaurant they have here, u can order & have your food delivered, or pick it up yourself, or eat in the restaurant.

Like I've mentioned often, the IT guys here are so involved with what you're up to. They have big room in the basement with routers & all kinds of electronic stuff. I don't think I could hook anything up without their help.

*OK - THANKS DARRIN - will be waiting to see what u have to say once more.*


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

The good news is your TV does include both an Ethernet and Wifi option for connecting to the network. If you know your wifi password for connecting from your computer then I should be able to walk you through setting up Wifi or if you don't know it I can find it. However, if you prefer you can use one of your IT guys to connect to either Ethernet or wifi. Let me know what you want to do.

Here is your user manual if you do not have it
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201801/20180123102314699/ENG_US_KTMATSCL-3.0.8.pdf


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

If you know your Wi-Fi password for connecting from your computer then I should be able to walk you through setting up Wifi or if you don't know it I can find it.

LOL....I'm not even sure what u mean by the red sentence. Connecting from my computer to what....my T.V.? This is where I ran into problems with my Direct T.V.

I called them once to try to do something with it and they said they would need my account number. I don't have an account number for them because I took the default Mount Vernon Towers version of Direct T.V. & I think there is just one account number for everybody that lives here that took the default Direct T.V.

And the IT guys have it. I think that is how it works here. The Direct TV guy I talked to on the phone - I think he told me a couple places where my account number might be, but no luck. He basically thought what I thought by the end of our conversation. If I took the default Direct TV here - MVT or the IT guys have it.

I'm not sure if they would give it to me or not if I asked them. Because if it is for everybody, doesn't seem like they would give it out. Where I used to live, my ISP was also my TV provider (but not my phone provider) & I was the only one they ever dealt with.

But here, its like the IT guys are middlemen (not sure if that's the right word.) I like that my computer & TV are included in my monthly condo fees if I take the default stuff. But I really don't like not being in control of what options I want from Direct TV.

I had such a better TV set up where I used to live. It just blows this place away.

If you know your Wi-Fi password for connecting from your computer then I should be able to walk you through setting up Wifi or if you don't know it* I can find it.*

*I would like it if u could find it* & tell me the easiest way to hook it up (remember, I'm handicapped to a certain extent & it would be tough for me to have to get behind the table that the computer is on & the piece of furniture the TV is on). Had to make a hole in the back of the piece of furniture to get wires through at my old place, & that piece of furniture is here too with wires going out the back from a box.

So u think if I can hook it up (I'm guessing I'll need to get some kind of cable or something), I can just bypass the IT folks here & open a Netflix account? I'm not sure if I would still use the remote that they give u that is programmed for here, or use the remote that came with the TV for Netflix or what channel it would be on, if it is on a certain channel.

So Complex all this stuff. Several years ago

Or if I did start using the Samsung remote for Netflix, could that mess up my Direct TV remote? By the way, the remote that came with the TV only has one word on it I think. I'm sure the remote can do a lot of stuff, but I think it would take some time to study it.

I saw where it said u could use your voice to use it, although I wouldn't know if I would need any more stuff for that to work & it would probably be too complicated for me anyway. If I could hook this up myself & pay Netflix each month, would the IT people here know I was doing that?

I was going over the area where updates are again, and besides that update that We've spent a lot of time on, I found 5 others that "Failed to Install". I thought I would include these, but I have no idea if these should just be ignored or what.

Update History - I just went thru this to find failures & below is what I found - a couple have many duplicates saying the exact same thing....I listed those in blue

Feature Updates - this is the one we tried so hard to get it to work - it lists it many times with "Requires a restart to finish installing", but that was tried numerous times & it never worked

Feature update to Windows 10, version 1709 many dates

These were listed under Quality Updates (50)....the one's below "Failed to install" on the dates shown....

2018-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 for x64-based Systems (KB4088782) 3/16/18

2018-03 Security Update for Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10 Version 1703 for x64-based Systems (KB4088785) 3/16/18

2018-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 for x64-based Systems (KB4077528) 3/6/18

2018-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 for x64-based Systems (KB4057144) 2/19/18 (it tried a whole bunch of times on this same date.

This was listed under "Other Updates"....it said "Failed to install" on the date shown

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool x64 - March 2018 (KB890830) 3/16/18

*OK dckeks - THANKS AGAIN & WILL BE WAITING AGAIN
*


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

EagleClaw92 said:


> Connecting from my computer to what....my T.V.? This is where I ran into problems with my Direct T.V.


It looks like you are connecting to the internet from your computer with a NETGEAR A6200 WiFi Adapter. Therefore, you will not need to connect anything to your tv and can use its wifi as well to connect to the internet.

Continue to ignore the Windows updates for now. Please following steps and then if it all looks good I will help you setup Netflix and explain those details more.

Click on Start menu
Type command to start searching
Right click on Command Prompt and select to Run As Administrator
Copy and Paste the following into Command Prompt
netsh wlan show profile > 0 & notepad 0

5. This will open the results in notepad,
Copy and paste the contents to your reply


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thought I would mention this. The IT guy(s) were supposed to hook up my T.V. & computer the day I moved here. I knew they hooked up the T.V. cause they told me I had to use the remote they gave me for their version of Direct T.V. & not the one the T.V. came with. And I clicked on some of the channels & saw that it worked.

They had a guide they gave me that told me the channel # for the stations they offered.

It was busy that day I moved in & I knew they were supposed to have hooked up my computer too. But I didn't try it until about 7 PM that night & when I did the computer said it wasn't connected to anything or any network & I couldn't get it to work or do anything at all.

I called the desk at this place I live at & told them about that & they said I would just have to wait until Tuesday to see about that (the IT guys are only here from 9-5 on M-F, & I was calling on a Friday night & the following Monday was a holiday).

So the 1st IT guy came that Tuesday & he called for the other IT guy after a bit (the guy he called was the head guy & I think he may have called him because he couldn't figure out the problem, but I'm not sure, I just know the other guy came and took over).

What he eventually told me was that the Wi-Fi card in my computer was too weak. I didn't even know he had tried to connect it by Wi-Fi, I had never used anything that took Wi-Fi although I had heard of it & knew people took laptops to places that had Wi-Fi.

Anyway, he told me that was the reason I couldn't get connected to anything. So he got some kind of adapter or something & set it on top of my computer tower that plugs into the computer that pulls in the Wi-Fi I guess. It looks a bit like an old time microphone sitting up there.

And after he did that - it worked. I had to pay $45 for that & maybe labor too, I forget. But now I know there is a little icon on the taskbar that shows the strength of the Wi-Fi hook-up. It has like a dot and then 3 curved lines above it to show how strong the hook-up is. It seems to always have 2 of the 3 lines lit up.

I did as you instructed and I will copy & paste the results below, but I have a feeling this isn't too good of a result just because as I've mentioned many times, the place I live now, Mount Vernon Towers has their version of things, especially for the TV.

But I don't really know for sure. Maybe this is exactly what you were looking for, but I just have a feeling it isn't. OK - I will copy & paste everything that shows on the notepad page now. I'll highlight it in blue.

Profiles on interface Wi-Fi:

Group policy profiles (read only)
---------------------------------
<None>

User profiles
-------------
All User Profile : MVTResident
All User Profile : mt-vernon

OK dckeks - that was it. *Thanks* once more. I'll be waiting for what you have to say next.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay that didn't work.



EagleClaw92 said:


> But now I know there is a little icon on the taskbar that shows the strength of the Wi-Fi hook-up. It has like a dot and then 3 curved lines above it to show how strong the hook-up is. It seems to always have 2 of the 3 lines lit up.


Click on the wifi icon as you mentioned and tell me the name of the wifi network that you connect to. It should show connected and be at the top of the list.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Lets try the following program. It makes it easy to see your wifi information. Let me know if this works.

Download the following file
http://www.nirsoft.net/toolsdownload/wirelesskeyview.zip

1. To unzip, right-click (or press and hold) it, select Extract All, and then follow the instructions.
2. Open the new unzipped folder
3. double click on WirelessKeyView.exe to run
4. The program will open and should provide your wireless information
5. look under Network for wireless network name
6. look under Key (Ascii) for your wiresless password
7. write these down but do not post them on here


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

*COMPUTERS - I DON'T THINK EITHER OF THE THINGS U ASKED ME TO DO TURNED OUT VERY WELL AT ALL. I HAVE THE INFO BELOW AS TO WHAT HAPPENED WHEN I TRIED EACH. I'll JUST THANK YOU AT THE START THIS TIME. I'LL AS USUAL BE WAITING TO HEAR BACK. THE 1ST SENTENCE BELOW IS JUST WHAT U TOLD ME TO DO FIRST.* 


Click on the wifi icon as you mentioned and tell me the name of the wifi network that you connect to. It should show connected and be at the top of the list.

OK - when I hover the cursor over it, it says:

MVTResident
Internet access

When I left click on it - several things come up & I'm almost sure I have it down to 1 of 2 things (no, I'm not sure anymore at all) so I'll list it all. Wow, I wish I could copy & paste all this stuff, but I can't. Actually, I am gonna leave out 2 things that I'm almost positive don't apply!

OK - everything listed here has the button & 3 waves to the left. Some show all 3 lit up, some show none lit up. *Some of them aren't even there when I click on it at times, and sometimes they are.* I think whatever waves are lit up - whether it be 3 or none, stay that way.

A few have a little white icon by the waves. And like I said, some of these may appear one time, and not another time, even though I do the exact same thing. This stuff is total confusion to me.

*MVTResident*
*Connected, secured*

*ATT6421*
*Secured*

*Verizon - MiFi7730L - 10B1*
*Secured*

*Loisnetwork - S*
*Secured*

*helenanddicko - guest*
*Open*

*MVTGuest*
*Secured*

*Samsung Galaxy J7 Prime 6347*
*Secured*

*xfinitywifi*
*Open*

*HiddenNetwork*
*Secured*


Lets try the following program. It makes it easy to see your wifi information. Let me know if this works.

*OK - **but I'm a little confused with your instructions below. When u say* Download the following file, I'm guessing u don't want me to do that by going to the command prompt thing where I run as administrator, but just to put that info into the address area. OK - when I tried to download that file, this is what came up.

*Forbidden*
You don't have permission to access /toolsdownload/wirelesskeyview.zip on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


Download the following file
http://www.nirsoft.net/toolsdownload/wirelesskeyview.zip

 1. To unzip, right-click (or press and hold) it, select Extract All, and then follow the instructions.
2. Open the new unzipped folder
3. double click on WirelessKeyView.exe to run
4. The program will open and should provide your wireless information
5. look under Network for wireless network name
6. look under Key (Ascii) for your wiresless password
7. write these down but do not post them on here


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay it looks like they are controlling some of your downloads or something. That is strange that they can do that.



EagleClaw92 said:


> *MVTResident
> Connected, secured*


This is good though. This is the name of your Wireless network. Please write that down. Now we need to see if we can get your key. Try option 1 first and if it does not work we will try other options.

Option 1:

Click on Start menu
Type command to start searching
Right click on Command Prompt and select to Run As Administrator
Copy and Paste the following into Command Prompt
netsh wlan show profile MVTResident key=clear

5. This will show your wireless key (password) as shown below in RED under the Security settings section on the output. Write this down. DO NOT post the key (password) here. It is only for your use.

Security settings
-----------------
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Cipher : CCMP
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Cipher : GCMP
Security key : Present
Key Content : PASSWORD


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

I will say *THANKS *at the start again dckeks. You said.....Okay it looks like they are controlling some of your downloads or something. That is strange that they can do that.* I totally agree with u. Should they not be able to do that? And what is the reason for all that weird stuff?* *And what would that stuff accomplish?*

LOL - if it seems strange to u, guess what it seems like to me. There sure seems to be stuff there that looks fishy to me, such as....
*
Loisnetwork - S
Secured*

*helenanddicko - guest*
*Open*

*HiddenNetwork
Secured*

When I found out my computer was hooked up here by Wi-Fi, all the rest of the time b4 that (11 years), I had always used non Wi-Fi (I guess that's one way to put it.)

I also always had a cable Modem (which I think just applied to my computer.) I had Comcast for TV & computer & I had so many more options for TV on what I wanted to watch & when I wanted to watch it. Although the TV part of my Comcast/X-finity bill was really expensive.

This is my 3rd computer since I started with them in 2005 and they have all been 2nd hand. It seems I have a lot more issues with this one & I think the biggest reason why is that its Wi-Fi for the 1st time and my IT stuff is controlled to a large extent by the "Mount Vernon Towers" IT stuff.

By the way, I thought the IT guy(s) told me my ISP for my computer was EarthLink. But the guy who stopped by the other day (in regards to the update issue), told me it was Comcast which I guess is spelled out like this below in blue.

*xfinitywifi
Open*

Seemed strange to me that when I clicked on that icon that showed how strong my Wi-Fi connection was/is that the following item came up: 
*
Verizon - MiFi7730L - 10B1
Secured
*
because I think Verizon was bought by A&T & I know they are an ISP among other things - but the item listed below seems to be what my computer ISP is. And the Verizon thing must have applied to something else. 

*xfinitywifi
Open
*
In regards to the important thing here - following your instructions - I did and I did get a *PASSWORD* which I have written down.

One last thing I wanted to mention. When I clicked on Run as administrator - both my monitors were just blue for 10-15 seconds, then the one I have my desktop on - showed the desktop - then it was about 10-15 seconds before the Command Prompt screen appeared again looking as it should.

Maybe for some reason it was just so slow that time or maybe its not unusual to be that slow (like I've mentioned b4, the icon for how well my Wi-Fi is working is showing 2 of the 3 lines lit up.)

*OK - WAITING FOR INSTRUCTIONS* *KIMOSABE* (are u old enough to know where that last word came from?)


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, I remember and watched the lone ranger. 

The only way to get out of there control it sounds like is to have your own Comcast account for tv and internet.

Okay good, now you have both your wifi network name and password. This will allow you to setup wifi on your tv so you can get Netflix.

Did you download your TV manual from the link I provided earlier
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201801/20180123102314699/ENG_US_KTMATSCL-3.0.8.pdf

Follow these steps to setup your Wifi connection on your TV. Let me know if you have any questions or you get this working.

Page 1 - Is your remote already working with your tv?
Page 2 - shows information about Using Smart Hub for Netflix etc.
Page 11 - Provides the details on Setting up your Wireless connection. Enter the wifi name and password that you wrote down.
Check the network status.

Next Step is to Sign up for a Netflix account
https://www.netflix.com/signup


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi - well, all the power at the condo I live in went out for a while today. But thankfully - it came back on right before dark.

By the way, it is really difficult to get this computer running again if u turn it off or it gets turned off in a power outage. I'll mention why at a later time.

Where I used to live, the power would sometimes go off for as much as 8 hours. I remember it going off once there at around 10:00 PM. I had a flashlight, but it was pretty weak. It is strange to be sitting in such darkness that you can't see your hand right in front of your face.

There had been some bad thunderstorms earlier that night & even some tornado warnings & a few tornados actually touched down in some surrounding areas.

When it was off for around 45 minutes, I went outside & just got in my car & drove to a QT & did a few errands there. All I wanted to say about this is that WOW - if we were taken off the power grid for a day or more - it would be chaos for most people. Especially old people.

I remember seeing Ted Koppel on either a PBS or C-SPAN channel (probably the C-SPAN channel that runs Book-TV on the weekends) right after he came out with his book in 2015 called *Lights Out. *He said he spoke to our Generals about Electric Grid Cyber Threats. And he said he was told that Russia & China already have the cyber stuff in place to do just that whenever they feel like it.

He also said a General (in charge of cyber war for the US ), told him*....."it isn't a matter of if we will be attacked in that manner, but when").* But I would assume if that's true, we could do that to them also.

Just curious - u are light years ahead of me in cyber knowledge, do u believe what the General told Koppel about if & when?

The link below leads to a short Koppel video where he says just that if interested.






As far as going further into trying to get my TV on the internet & Netflix & working with my TV remote *as well as the programmed remote they give u here & tell u to use only that*.....this is getting too confusing for me because of how they work things here.

My monthly condo fees pay for my TV service (MVT's version of Direct TV which I don't know if it's Wi-Fi or not, I would guess not, & don't even know if it can be) & my internet (Comcast Wi-Fi).

I've found that I would love to have my old apartment set-up back - I moved in there in 2005 & stayed until 2017 & I had Comcast all the way for my TV & internet with no* wifi anything*! And I would pay a big monthly bill - but I got *so much more* & I don't like this wifi stuff.

I could do that here - but my condo fees wouldn't cover it - & it would big a big monthly bill again over & above my condo fees (which are a lot).

Maybe I should just get the kind of Netflix where I buy an inexpensive DVD player & get movies mailed to me & I mail them back & so on. I know that's really cheap & hopefully I wouldn't have to get the IT people here involved.

I have another question about whether it is OK to get rid of something on this computer that is really annoying, but I think this is too long already. I'll send that in a separate reply.

By the way I just played with the buttons at the bottom here for a minute & I do see how to reply quoting your reply 1st & how to put in multiple replies if I want and how to use the screen to reply where u can use the preview option if u want. I shoulda used that option all along since my replies usually end up lengthy.

*THANKS AGAIN dckeks *& will be waiting to see what u have to say as usual.

P.S. - that was interesting - I had put the link in to a video & when I submitted the reply the link changed to the video.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I recommend that you make sure you have a good surge protector for your computer to protect against power outages. The best option is to use a UPS such as the following link



EagleClaw92 said:


> As far as going further into trying to get my TV on the internet & Netflix & working with my TV remote *as well as the programmed remote they give u here & tell u to use only that*.....this is getting too confusing for me because of how they work things here


The only reason they tell you to only use their remote is for direct tv only I believe.

We are so close to getting this working. I hate to see you give up. Direct TV doesn't have anything to do with you being able to watch Netflix on your tv. All you have to do is set up the wifi connection on your tv by using your tv remote and following the instructions in the manual I pointed you to. I can walk you thru this more if needed.

Once wifi is setup then all you have to do is use your Samsung tv remote to go to the Netflix option on your tv to start watching and maybe turn off direct tv but I don't think that is necessary.



EagleClaw92 said:


> Just curious - u are light years ahead of me in cyber knowledge, do u believe what the General told Koppel about if & when?


This has been talked about for several years and lots of different opinions. Cyber attacks are very real and concerning and hopefully we are prepared as much as possible for protecting against these type of attacks the best we can.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I fogot the link to the UPS I mentioned. Something similar to the following would work
CyberPower UPS


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

Had some health issues or I would've replied sooner. I guess I'll stick to this reply box because I saw if I went to the bigger one with the preview option, I can't look at your latest reply while I type this reply. Just curious, do Wifi hook-ups have more issues than what I had before, which I guess is called the cable hook-up where u use a cable modem? I seem to be having more & I haven't mentioned some of them.

dckeks - I'm sorry, but I'm just really confused now. U said the following.....

*The only reason they tell you to only use their remote is for direct TV only I believe.*

*We are so close to getting this working. I hate to see you give up. Direct TV doesn't have anything to do with you being able to watch Netflix on your TV. All you have to do is set up the wifi connection on your TV by using your TV remote and following the instructions in the manual I pointed you to. I can walk you thru this more if needed.*

*Once wifi is setup then all you have to do is use your Samsung TV remote to go to the Netflix option on your TV to start watching and maybe turn off direct TV but I don't think that is necessary.*

In the 1st sentence, it ends with I believe which = I think so to me. I'm so worried about doing something that will get me to a point where I'll have to get the IT guys here because they HAVE THEIR OWN SYSTEM with routers galore & other stuff I don't understand. If I do get things messed up & they have to do anything to fix things (if they can), they aren't cheap.

I know u are light years ahead of me in computer knowledge & wouldn't tell me anything to mess me up. You have been so helpful. I'm worried that I may do something wrong. In the last sentence u mentioned I may have to turn off their Direct TV to see Netflix. I don't even understand what that means.

It also seems u are telling me that I can just hook up to Netflix on my T.V. and start watching their streaming options without even opening a Netflix account. If I end up just sending movies back & forth to Netflix, I get that. I buy an inexpensive DVD player - try to figure out how to hook it up to my T.V.

And I don't even think that's easy. I saw a segment of the T.V. show "60 Minutes" probably 10 years ago where they had an M.I.T. engineering professor who said he could not figure out how to hook up his new T.V. - that is true - I wonder if I could find that in their archives. Speaking of "60 Minutes", last nights episode had a segment about this thing they have called the FUTURE FACTORY or something close to that.

Only so many graduate students who apply get in....a small %. And they are working on stuff that will be around in 20 or 30 years. It started in 85 & boy they saw what was coming. This one guy did an unbelievable project where he basically had his brain hooked up to the internet. U asked him a question & then he thinks about the question (he doesn't say anything, he has a headset on that somehow makes this work) and then he says the answer - was mind boggling.

Got off track again. So I think I could open up a Netflix account where the IT guys wouldn't need to know about (but maybe they would know somehow, but who cares) that I think would be cheap for what I described. I know I would probably be confused if I got the Netflix streaming (I'm guessing u maybe able to download stuff too) in regards to what remote to do what.

I remember when the TV remote I have which is for a wizard as far as I can tell - I'm sure there are tons of settings on it even though there are no words & not that many buttons. Anyway, it fell into the chair and my body hit a button or 2 or 3 & the screen looked all different than I'd ever seen it. I also have the handicap where my hands don't work well (I have partial paralysis in both hands).

I had an operation last May called an Anterior Discectomy with Fusion to keep it from getting worse. I just mentioned that because I can't button buttons anymore or tie shoelaces, but I think I could hook up a DVD player to my TV & if not I could get help. I would just have to read the instructions. If I did that though, I would probably be confused about which remote I should use to do this or that.

I think I would like to try to do that first....get a DVD.....hook it up....& figure out how to use the remotes to run it. Another thing I don't like here is that so many channels only use a portion of the screen instead of the whole thing. The IT guy said it was because of my TV and not because of Direct TV. All I know is that when I had my other set up with Comcast cable for the TV - there were a few channels that didn't fill the screen. But here, at least 1/2 of the movie channels don't, & some are only using about 1/2 of the screen - you watch the box in the middle of the screen.

I think if I was gonna hook-up my T.V. to the internet, I'd need to run it buy the IT guy(s) here. My computer & T.V. have different companies. Anyway - I mean if I just told them what I might do - nothing negative could come out of that, could it? 

I KNOW U SEE MOST OF THIS STUFF IN BLACK AND WHITE DUE TO YOUR EXPERIENCE & KNOWLEDGE. I SEE ALMOST ALL SHADES OF GRAY - HOPE U CAN SEE WHERE I'M COMING FROM. THANK U FOR BEING PATIENT.

*AS ALWAYS, THANK YOU!* I'LL BE BACK TO TYPE SOME MORE SOON. I HAVE ANOTHER ISSUE THAT I THINK MAY BE AN EASY ONE - BUT I'M ALL TYPED OUT NOW & I IMAGINE YOUR TIRED OF READING THIS SMORGASBOARD OF WHAT IF'S, CONFUSION, & BUT THEN WHAT'S.

P.S. - Another thing u said is that I might have to turn off Direct TV to watch Netflix if I went that route. I'm not even sure what u mean by turning off Direct TV. Does that just mean I would only use the remote that came with the TV? Wow - I know this is a weak reply.


----------



## EagleClaw92 (Jan 10, 2013)

I see this reads solved now. I can understand why this thread needed to end. *Thanks* for your help here 1 last time dckeks.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I didn’t mark it Solved that is something you have to do. However, it sounds like you are uncomfortable moving forward and that is fine. I think you are making this much more difficult then it needs to be. Once you have wireless configured on your tv then it is just a matter of turning on your tv and going to netflix app to start watching. 

I would think that you could either have the IT department there help you or contact geek squad or similar to set it up for you. 

Best of luck with you decision and getting it working.


----------

